# Need a little help



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up this engine in a grab bag and can't figure it out. It's a 300, but in BAKELITE!! I never saw one in bakelite, and I believe it's straight from the factory. The cab stamping is still crisp, and it has the front cow catcher steps intact. It also has the slot cut out for the reverse unit in the boiler. None of my reference books describe a bakelite version, and I'm at a loss. It has a tin tender which would be correct for a 300 metal version, and it also has a fifth wire on it for constant smoke? This is a strange one....for me..


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

According to American Flyer Express site at least a 1952 version had a plastic boiler - so on first blush it looks like a compilation.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyernut,
I just looked in my Doyles american flyer catalog. The 300 actually was made in 1952 with a black plastic boiler and also was painted black. It is called a type VI. The tender looks right according to the photos in the catalog.
Hope that helps.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys..


----------



## phmo (Feb 2, 2012)

My 300, which I've had since Christmas 1952, 521T set, has plastic boiler and plastic tender. It's painted black.

PHM


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Let's review the 300 -- I was under the impression the early ones were die-cast metal and the later ones black plastic. I never heard of any AF engine made of bakelite. How do you determine it's bakelite?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Let's review the 300 -- I was under the impression the early ones were die-cast metal and the later ones black plastic. I never heard of any AF engine made of bakelite. How do you determine it's bakelite?


I presumed everything made from Gilbert used bakelite. Maybe I'm wrong?? Could be...


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> ...black plastic...





flyernut said:


> ...bakelite...


...potato, patato, tomato, tamato, let's call the whole thing off...


----------

